# Having trouble finding lye



## doulanobles (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm in Spokane, Wa. and the stores don't carry Red Devil anymore (meth makers use it, I guess). Does anyone know where i can buy it around here. Or order it and ship it? Thanks!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ace Hardware sells it in their stores (some of them) and online too.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

You can order from brambleberry. www.brambleberry.com the are right here in WA. I always have some extra I can part with around too (I buy 55 pounds at a time from Brambleberry's supplier since they are just and hour away). PM me if you like and I can send you some, but I've never shipped it and need to know the regs - I might not be able to do it!

Bethany


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I found some at Lowes the other day. It is Roebic brand. Since I was never able to find it in a local store in the past I was tempted to buy every jar they had. Then I calmed down a bit and just bought one. I didn't want to draw attention to myself.  

Heather


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I order through Boyer Corporation . It was only $1 per pound, but the shipping will kill ya.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

doulanobles said:


> I'm in Spokane, Wa. and the stores don't carry Red Devil anymore (meth makers use it, I guess). Does anyone know where i can buy it around here. Or order it and ship it? Thanks!


Red Devil stopped manufacturing lye back in 2005 so if you do find any on the shelves, it's old stock. Still usable, just probably blow the dust off the container first. I did find 2 containers of it last year at a mom & pop hardware store that was closing up.

You can buy it from several soapmaking suppliers including Brambleberry in WA as previously mentioned. AAA chemical has it but they're located in TX. http://www.aaa-chemicals.com/ 
I'm in NY, so it's cheaper for me to buy it at Salt City Soapworks https://www.saltcitysoapworks.com/newshop/

Careful with the Roebic brand. Make sure the label reads 100% lye.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

I am not in WA, but I found some in Lowes as well. I just went through all the local stores one by one and read the lables on all of the powdered drain cleaner. If it says it has anything other than lye don't buy it, but you don't have to be brand specific!


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

doulanobles said:


> I'm in Spokane, Wa. and the stores don't carry Red Devil anymore (meth makers use it, I guess). Does anyone know where i can buy it around here. Or order it and ship it? Thanks!


I found a local "Do It" center (hardware store/building supplies/lumber yard) that would order lye for me. Any hardware store, or even the local feed store, should be able to order it for you.

Kitty


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Up North said:


> I was tempted to buy every jar they had. Then I calmed down a bit and just bought one. I didn't want to draw attention to myself.
> 
> Heather


Too funny!


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Look under Chemicals in the yellow pages. I have to give only 24 hours notice before I want to pick it up.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Jan 7, 2008)

I order my lye crystals off the internet here


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yikes! They're expensive! Even if you buy it by the case, it's almost $5 a lb.

From Boyer's (even with shipping) it's less than $2 a lb


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Boyers has two types. Am I right in thinking Potassium Hydroxide is best for soap? Cyndi, isn't that what you used when you showed me how to make soap?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Potassium hydroxide (KOH) is used for liquid soap making. Sodium Hydroxide is used for bar soap making (NaOH) Sodium hydroxide is what you want.

Bethany


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

www.snowdriftfarms.com carries lye for soap...and a whole lot of other great goodies!!!!


----------

